

What is a good book for learning math from the ground up? - felipellrocha
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/69060/what-is-a-good-book-for-learning-math-from-the-ground-up

======
Iamahippie
A school book, like holtz, or something, i have a few books from highschool,
like math books

